# Very Nice!



## typeXXI (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi to all! 
I'm typeXXI  . I'm from Russia. Very nice to meet all members of this community. I'm looking for any aviation and navy paintings, so I'll be glad if anyone will help me. Thank you!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 24, 2006)

Здравствуй! 

For pictures, go to Warbirds Picture Album...


----------



## typeXXI (Aug 24, 2006)

О! Спасибо!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2006)

Здравствуй TypeXXI !!!


----------

